

Hole In The Wall: bringing computers to the slums [2000] - pook
http://www.greenstar.org/butterflies/Hole-in-the-Wall.htm

======
maneesh
This is the project that influenced me to start my NGO
(<http://savethem.net>)...we're buying computers and building a library in a
village in India, and teaching the children how to use them. Actually, it's
been very little teaching...the kids tend to learn how to use the computers
themselves.

It's actually quite amazing to see first hand how the children learn to open
MSPaint and within minutes have taught the other kids how to draw pictures.

Now we are building a library for an entire village and letting anyone use
computers, whenever they want. Very rewarding!

------
PStamatiou
The official url for the project is <http://hole-in-the-wall.com/>

I had the pleasure of meeting and hearing Mitra present his work at the
TTI/Vanguard conf in Rome in 2008. He showed a video with kids learning to use
the mouse, and then one child showing another what he learned.. and they would
be there for hours. Really remarkable stuff.

